# Stop The Madness!



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Just heard on the news where KING OBUMMER wants to stop the sale of 223 amo. He an the admistration got everything BASSACKWARDS..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think there is a link on Cabela's website addressing this. The ATF is taking comments until March 15th I believe. Apparently, they want to ban some types of 5.56/.223 ammo.

Hope this does not cause a run on supplies again and it will be some time before you can get it at a decent price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its only 855 ammo... but we are already discussing it here:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-fi...n-sign-petition-stop-batf-unilateral-ban.html

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

High Desert Elk said:


> I think there is a link on Cabela's website addressing this. The ATF is taking comments until March 15th I believe. Apparently, they want to ban some types of 5.56/.223 ammo.
> 
> Hope this does not cause a run on supplies again and it will be some time before you can get it at a decent price.


Too late. I was at Cabelas this afternoon, carts full of .223 and 5.56 headed out the door.
Here's the link:
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=630609480&WTz_l=SBC;cat104792580


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, it's as "they" say - Obama is the #1 gun AND ammo salesmen in the world...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Obama is such a douche, unquestionably the worst president we have ever had.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Still think Buchanan was among the worst personally. Didn't really do much to calm the waters before Lincoln was elected the next president and S.C. seceded. Not that he could have inherently known that it would cause a war that killed more Americans than all other American military deaths combined, but still consequences of action or therefore lack of. 

Anyways, the issue, short handed, is that the laws regarding armor piercing handgun ammunition, essentially any ammunition containing ferrous metals, beryllium, brass, uranium, etc... would apply to the questioned 5.56 ammo when it is used in a handgun. Because of the apparent popularity of ar-style handguns or .223 rem semi-auto handguns, armor piercing ammo that is typically legal for rifles would fall as a potential handgun ammunition and thus result in being restricted. Of course, there aren't many available semiautomatic .308 or 30-06 handguns, or anything of the sort, so the .223/5.56 nato "armor piercing" ammunition is the issue here. It is worth noting that .22 rimfire containing the afore mentioned elements do not apply, and are exempted in addition to the fact that they typically lack the ability to penetrate armor anyways under any construction. 

In my opinion, it will come down to defining what the difference between handgun ammo and rifle ammo and its intended use is, and how to determine intended use.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Cooky said:


> Too late. I was at Cabelas this afternoon, carts full of .223 and 5.56 headed out the door.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=630609480&WTz_l=SBC;cat104792580


Cuz they had them on sale duh


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

drsx said:


> Obama is such a douche, unquestionably the worst president we have ever had.


Yes, that is obvious - but the former Carter admin loves him! Takes all the focus away from his failures.

When will these numbskulls give it a rest. The best thing this country has going for it as far as domestic security goes is an armed responsible citizenry.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

drsx said:


> Obama is such a douche, unquestionably the worst president we have ever had.


Obama is a good, caring, family oriented, caring human being. He is one of the best presidents we have had. 
Times are good, people are employed and thriving, we are NOT at war, he has NOT taken your guns or ammo, in fact not ONE, I say, NOT one of the direr predictions(just send use a check and we can stop the Obama takeover) that the lunatics that have taken over the NRA has even been brought up for discussion by Obama. 
To call him a douche, really, a douche... name me one thing, just one that Obama has done that would qualify his as a douche. Name me one thing in YOUR life that has gone wrong because of Obama.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Obama is a good, caring, family oriented, caring human being. He is one of the best presidents we have had.
> Times are good, people are employed and thriving, we are NOT at war, he has NOT taken your guns or ammo, in fact not ONE, I say, NOT one of the direr predictions(just send use a check and we can stop the Obama takeover) that the lunatics that have taken over the NRA has even been brought up for discussion by Obama.
> To call him a douche, really, a douche... name me one thing, just one that Obama has done that would qualify his as a douche. Name me one thing in YOUR life that has gone wrong because of Obama.


Obama has not personally walked into my life and done anything, good or bad, neither have any of the previous presidents. That's a ridiculous question. I think he was, and still is, completely unqualified for his position as president. I disagree on the most fundamental level everything Obama stands for.

I repeat, he is a douche. You can keep him. I'll be glad his last year is finally over.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

drsx said:


> Obama has not personally walked into my life and done anything, good or bad, neither have any of the previous presidents. That's a ridiculous question. I think he was, and still is, completely unqualified for his position as president. I disagree on the most fundamental level everything Obama stands for.
> 
> I repeat, he is a douche. You can keep him. I'll be glad his last year is finally over.


Your reply is about what I expected. Based on nothing but hate and prejudice. No substance, no truth, no foresight, no understanding...nothing but hate based on the babble of a bunch of talking heads that are getting rich off of listeners like you. 
Don't be a hater.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, this thread has gone completely political. Please get back on tract fellas.

Here's a couple of rules as a reminder:
_Please do not make posts about politics, sexual orientation or religion that have little to do with the outdoors or wildlife. Experience tells us that these threads too often become heated, offensive and detrimental to the forum.

_
_We reserve the right to remove posts that we deem to be inappropriate. We reserve the right to move posts that we feel are better located in other parts of the forum. We generally do not modify posts, and do so only to fix mistakes, remove copyright violations or to remove clearly offensive materials.
_
thanks


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Your reply is about what I expected. Based on nothing but hate and prejudice. No substance, no truth, no foresight, no understanding...nothing but hate based on the babble of a bunch of talking heads that are getting rich off of listeners like you.
> Don't be a hater.


I agree with Goob too much politics..............................


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> I agree with Goob too much politics..............................


That's enough. Please follow the Forum rules or go somewhere else.

.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

"Now that we have successfully rebranded the .22, what's next?"

"I got this. Ya'll wanna sell some .223?"


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

"Tiny bullets". Good one. She must be some kind of scientist.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/02/...g-rounds-because-tiny-bullets-cant-hurt-cops/


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I read somewhere that there is already a bill or bills, being introduced in Congress to override the ban if it passes and prevent AFT from further attempts if they don't implement it this go around.


----------

